# Entry same day as show and green ear question



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

A couple quick questions! There is a show I wanted to go to tomorrow. I wasn't sure if I would make it so did not sign up ahead of time. I thought I had read something about entries the day of show, but looking back over the forms it doesn't say one way or the other. Do most shows typically let you sign up the morning of the show? I know you would pay the late entry fees...I would hate to get there and be turned away...I did send an email to the organizer but don't know if I will hear back in time. 

Also, is it really bad if your goats have green ears from tattoos? I tried to clean them up the best I can but one is white and it seems the more I try to clean the green ink off the more it spreads!

Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont know about dairy, but it's somewhat common to see fresh green ink on doelings in Boer goat shows.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the ink will be fine


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well you should come to the show in Harmony NJ tomorrow and Sun. It is tripple ring and they do accept day of entries. But I think you must enter before 7AM if not presigned up. Oh and some of mine have green ears. 
PM or emai and I will get you the info.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wish it wasn't so far from me to get there in time....


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Well I did hear back in time and we are good to go for tomorrow! I guess I will not worry to much about the green ears :greengrin: This show is a two ring show and is only 1/2 hour away so it is one I definitely wanted to go to, just alot going on so wasn't sure if I would make it. Logan if I wasn't going out of town monday I would try and make it up for Sunday! I have SO much to do though and sunday is the only day I will have to get it all done since I will be at the show all day tomorrow!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well have fun at your show and do great!!
Next time maybe you can come out here.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Logan! You too!


----------

